# little secret



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

There are some slight differences but essentially, from what I gather, all the warp motors are based off the original GE designs. Only, they are brand new and pre-advanced... I myself am with you! I'd rather buy a cheap motor, rebuild it (learning all the while) and advance it myself!


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

Do you have any model numbers for these 11 inch motors ?
Or any other 11 inch forklift motor brands ?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Do you have any model numbers for these 11 inch motors ?
> Or any other 11 inch forklift motor brands ?


I will DEFINATLY get you that TONIGHT!!!

I mean every thing is the same the Brushes the com bar count, the net effect windings...EVERYTHING!!!! Oh one thing that is not the same....Red paint...I don't like red as you can tell from my name


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Guys I say this but I spent two days rumaging through 10 acres of Old Forklifts and their motors...I did NOT find a 9 inch motor like the Warp 9 or the ADC 9!!! Now I did find plenty of 9 inch motors, but none that matches the high dollar ones that we all know and love that we use for these EVs _(ie ADC FB1-4001 or the Warp9)_!!!

But a good bulk of the GE 11's with this specific partnumber are indeed the EXACT same as a Warp 11. I can promise you that....

I ran accross a TON of GE 13's as well but not sure if they are like the Warp 13 or not really. From inital research I don't think they are..


----------



## speederbike1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't see a part number in your post.
Will


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

speederbike1 said:


> I don't see a part number in your post.
> Will


I have to go home and get it tonight....I'll get it..


----------



## speederbike1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry i came off sounding impatient. didnt mean too, i justt did not see all of the post where you said you would have to get it later. Again, i apologize
Will


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Drum roles please................Hyster number 325744


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Certainly looks similar, except for the splined shaft which could be a pain.








http://www.autobatteryelectric.com/325774.htm


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep thats the one!!! thats one good looking motor right there bud!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good thread.

Not sure how much the splined shaft would really matter when you consider the need to make a custom coupler anyway. Can't beat the savings though.

So how easily could this motor be converted to run well enough to be considered a warp11?

Are there any specs on this motor?


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Does it have any disadvantages and please do give an update on the specs on this motor?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

The only thing to make this a Warp 11 is to advance the timing to where the Warp 11 is...the warp 11 is I think 12.5 degrees..


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

To be fair there may be a lot more going on inside the motor than we realize. Talking with Jim Husted there can be large variations in quality control in the windings, insulations, connections, banding, etc. that can mean the difference in a motor rated for 48 volts originally surviving at 156 volts or more. Not that an individual can't do those tricks themselves on a rebuild but Warp is probably doing a bit more than just advancing brushes and a nice coat of paint.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Does the 11 inch have interpoles?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Does the 11 inch have interpoles?


 
No it doesn't and according to the Net gain man the Warp11 does not either...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lets hope the managers/owners of the forklift parts/scrap yards aren't surfing the web regularly, otherwise the price of 11" motors will be increasing!!!

Thanks GT!!!

jk

hehe


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me what's the maximum operating voltage of this Warp11?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

192 I think for the Warp11


----------



## sputnik378 (Jan 16, 2009)

hehe I've installed about 3 different Warp 11 motors. One of them in a 54 military Willy's Jeep. In fact I was out test driving it today. Pretty sweet knowing that I get to drive it faster than it ever would have been with the stock engine in it. Tops out at about 65. I think we may have a controller issue however as it seems to not want to draw more than 200 amps during acceleration. It should be capable of more like 500 or more.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

sputnik378 said:


> hehe I've installed about 3 different Warp 11 motors. One of them in a 54 military Willy's Jeep. In fact I was out test driving it today. Pretty sweet knowing that I get to drive it faster than it ever would have been with the stock engine in it. Tops out at about 65. I think we may have a controller issue however as it seems to not want to draw more than 200 amps during acceleration. It should be capable of more like 500 or more.


We demand videos......

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fixitsteve (May 12, 2008)

Looks like my motor, here are some pics. If everything goes right I pick up a 87 BMW 325 this weekend to put it in. Been reading a lot and and have ideas on how I will set it up but I am open to sugestions on how any of you would do it. Steve


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 

Would you guys know of any e-mail contacts that could supply these motors to the public ... ...
I have had a check here in Aus. for forklift wreckers and they are few and far between ...

They appear to be only selling reconditioned of these units and i've been quoted $6K for one already ... what a joke !!!


----------



## sputnik378 (Jan 16, 2009)

david85 said:


> We demand videos......
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Ok but I'll have to take it 4wheeling again before I take a video...

Until then I'll give you a pic. Well ok 3

One when we still had the 9" in it, and the other 2 when it was finished with the 11.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> 192 I think for the Warp11


Talking with the Netgain guy (warp guy)...He said he would not go over 170 volts on the armature of the warp 11 or the Warp 9....


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

sputnik378 said:


> Ok but I'll have to take it 4wheeling again before I take a video...
> 
> Until then I'll give you a pic. Well ok 3
> 
> One when we still had the 9" in it, and the other 2 when it was finished with the 11.


thats just too cool


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

fixitsteve said:


> Looks like my motor, here are some pics. If everything goes right I pick up a 87 BMW 325 this weekend to put it in. Been reading a lot and and have ideas on how I will set it up but I am open to sugestions on how any of you would do it. Steve


 
OK now you have hit the nail on the head with this one...this is the motor I originally was going to buy...this the GE 13 inch motor...There has been a BIG conspirecy over this motor when I was going to buy it...I have studied this motor the most...this motor surpriseing only has 29 com bars!!!!!! Unlike the GE-11 has 49 com bars!!! But the wires in this beast is thick as HECK!!!!!! I was trying to see if this is the same as the warp 13, but all indications are pointing to its not!!!


My Million dollar question is WHAT VOLTAGE ARE YOU GOING TO RUN THIS MOTOR AT????

My Gosh look at the tag on this thing!!! 23 hp at 48/36 volts!!! at 915 RPM!!! That is just insane!!!!

Have you indeed built a Vehicle out this particular motor cause I so I DESPERATLY would like to know!!


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

*fixitsteve,*

*What voltage are you running this motor at?*

*Also how much dose this motor weigh??*


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

fixitsteve said:


> Looks like my motor, here are some pics. If everything goes right I pick up a 87 BMW 325 this weekend to put it in. Been reading a lot and and have ideas on how I will set it up but I am open to sugestions on how any of you would do it. Steve


My gosh man, this motor has to be the best dang looking motor I have ever laid eyes on, hands down, but I am not sure how useable it is due to its 29 com bars........


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I see...Thanks for the reply! By the way, I have another question: what class of insulation is used throughout the motor?


----------



## fixitsteve (May 12, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> OK now you have hit the nail on the head with this one...this is the motor I originally was going to buy...this the GE 13 inch motor...There has been a BIG conspirecy over this motor when I was going to buy it...I have studied this motor the most...this motor surpriseing only has 29 com bars!!!!!! Unlike the GE-11 has 49 com bars!!! But the wires in this beast is thick as HECK!!!!!! I was trying to see if this is the same as the warp 13, but all indications are pointing to its not!!!
> 
> 
> My Million dollar question is WHAT VOLTAGE ARE YOU GOING TO RUN THIS MOTOR AT????
> ...


Georgia Tech, 
Yes 29 com bars.
I don't know yet what voltage I will run, any suggestions?
No have not installed yet, hopefully will pick up BMW 3 to put it in this weekend.
Weight? Don't know but I can only lift one end a little by hand, would guess 300 to 400 lbs.
What would be the drawback to 29 com bars? Lots of low end torque but no high speed? If so that works out ok because the BMW 325e engine is a very low rpm engine, red line is about 4500rpm. It is geared so that at 65mph the engine is ony turning about 1,700 rpms.
I talked to Kelly controllers they suggested a dual contoller set up, one for field one for armature.
Steve


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

ice said:


> Oh I see...Thanks for the reply! By the way, I have another question: what class of insulation is used throughout the motor?


Usually "H", 180 degrees.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> OK now you have hit the nail on the head with this one...this is the motor I originally was going to buy...this the GE 13 inch motor...


 Maybe it's just the angle of the picture but it looks more like 12 inches to me 


> My Gosh look at the tag on this thing!!! 23 hp at 48/36 volts!!! at 915 RPM!!! That is just insane!!!!


Where did you see the RPM rating?
If that's accurate wouldn't this thing only turn about 2700RPM at 144 volts?


----------



## fixitsteve (May 12, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Maybe it's just the angle of the picture but it looks more like 12 inches to me
> 
> 
> Where did you see the RPM rating?
> If that's accurate wouldn't this thing only turn about 2700RPM at 144 volts?


I measured circumference 41 5/8" = 13.25" diameter. Steve


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi JRP3,
Thank you so much for the info: "Usually "H", 180 degrees."


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Maybe it's just the angle of the picture but it looks more like 12 inches to me
> Where did you see the RPM rating?
> If that's accurate wouldn't this thing only turn about 2700RPM at 144 volts?


 
Check this link out.. :
http://www.kelvin.it/attivita/cataloghi/motorixcarrello-ott08/hyster-nacco-yale.pdf

Scroll down until you see 375015 motor...This motor is nothing but Torque Zilla!!!


----------

